# [IC] Players index



## Corlon (Dec 13, 2002)

All the threads I look at seem to be currently running, anyone have one that they are currently recruiting for.


I'm gonna see how fun these things are!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 13, 2002)

Heh, you've finally decided to try it out.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 13, 2002)

yeah, robin's stupid friends and there history paper thing made me think about my character a lot, so now I have to right something down


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 13, 2002)

I can put you in line for the Epic Game, or the LHHS. I could put you in the LHHS at it's current point, and the Epic Game hasn't started yet.

Other DMs should produce some other options for you as well.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 13, 2002)

If you want to join the World of Beta, it's a good aligned campaign looking for 2 more 15th level characters.  just look for the thread "Welcome to the World of Beta" by JEMAL


----------



## Corlon (Dec 13, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I can put you in line for the Epic Game, or the LHHS. I could put you in the LHHS at it's current point, and the Epic Game hasn't started yet.
> 
> Other DMs should produce some other options for you as well. *




I'd probably like the epic one if I don't go with jemal's, but I'd only be able to do after christmas (epic handbook is on the list)

Any other dms?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

If you (or anyone else) is interested in Star Wars, Jemal's game needs one more Imperial.  Go here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32345


----------



## InShambles (Dec 14, 2002)

Maybe we should keep this thread alive as a player's picket.  I wouldn't mind getting into a low level D&D game.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

MorningStar said:
			
		

> *Maybe we should keep this thread alive as a player's picket.  I wouldn't mind getting into a low level D&D game. *




I'll probably be starting a 1st-level D&D game in January sometime.  It won't be standard though - very heavily homebrew with lots of changes from the 'core.'

The thread idea sounds good...maybe a permanent pinned thread to stick at the top of the forum like the Contents thread?  Then again, it would probably get way too long to be useful.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

a moderator could clear it out every now and then, and once someones recruitment was filled, then they would edit their post to tell people that they were closed, and the moderator could delete their post.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 14, 2002)

Corlon why dodn't you change the thread title to reflect the change of purpose, Purhaps [IC] Players index or something.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

oh yeah, this is my thread isn't it


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 14, 2002)

*Not currently looking for new games.*



> oh yeah, this is my thread isn't it




Sure is! 

Now lets see if i can't make a suggestion on how to capitalise on it.  How about posting profiles and tag them as to whether or not your looking for games?

Sir Osis of liver

games as player:

Of sound mind 

As Kerrick Jonez


Swashbucklers at the sword coast 

AS Egan Shadowsilver

In Development:

Mecha Cruesade 

Will be playing, Trip Jamison

The Hivemind game 

Will be playing, Grog Blackanvil

Off En World:

In the names of the fathers 

As Peter Octavian

Wheel of time adventure 

As, Jain Hadlin

Rise of the empire 

As Gyr Dol

Discontinued Games:

On the merchant road 

As, Kreeg Stonesplitter

For the Children 

As, Dashelinil Eventide

Games as DM:

None



This way DM's looking to start a game can actively look for players and/or get some idea of how potentail players do things. 

Just an idea, any thoughts?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

good idea

Dming:
None, for a very long time

Now playing in Welcome to the world of Beta
As Corlon

I like playing rogues, rogue/fighters, rogue/wizards, and wizards
Can deal with almost any prestige class, can't deal with no prestige classes


----------



## InShambles (Dec 14, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *I'll probably be starting a 1st-level D&D game in January sometime.  It won't be standard though - very heavily homebrew with lots of changes from the 'core.'*




I would be interested.  January will give me time to read up on rules and lurk to see how PbP games generally work.  Might I ask, what will the changes be, roughly? 



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *The thread idea sounds good...maybe a permanent pinned thread to stick at the top of the forum like the Contents thread?   *




I guess this will be my post for petition into an upcoming low-level D&D game.  In Krizzel's or someone else.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

MorningStar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I would be interested.  January will give me time to read up on rules and lurk to see how PbP games generally work.  Might I ask, what will the changes be, roughly?
> *





Well, they're going to be the kind of changes where everything is different, except the base feats and skills.  I'd say more if I could, but I haven't written it yet 

I'm not sure if January is ambitious for this or not.  I am getting another game started right now, but I should have that going good this week.

So I guess if you want a more or less regular, good ol' D&D game, or if you want it relatively soon, you should look for someone to DM it   If you are interested in mine though, it's cool with me.  I'll try and expedite it so long as I get the one I'm starting up now in good shape.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2002)

Currently a player in:

(IRR), Creamsteak's Industrial Revolution of Rokugan, as Toshiro Akodo and the Lion Clan.

Was a player in:

(IR3) Edena's Industrial Revolution of Greyhawk (and the rest of the multiverse), as the God Emperor and the Union of Worlds.

---

I'm pretty much willing to play any kind of d20-type game.


----------



## InShambles (Dec 14, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *So I guess if you want a more or less regular, good ol' D&D game, or if you want it relatively soon, you should look for someone to DM it   If you are interested in mine though, it's cool with me.  I'll try and expedite it so long as I get the one I'm starting up now in good shape. *




Don't hurry on my account. 

I can't force anyone to DM (can I? ).  I'll just keep tabs on the forum as I have been. [Homer] _Remember my face._ [/Homer]


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2002)

I'll be starting several games in the very new future.
'Under a Vaulted Sky' is a political game with the (8-12) players controlling 8 Drow Houses and a few non-Drow races revolving around an Undercity.
I'm still hashing out the Houses with forces/trade options/resources etc...(blah blah)
I will then be running lots of little one-shots (or just short adventures) with a variety of characters/players hopefully based on the machinations of said Houses.
I'm currently ungrading this ancient Computer (It's been dated at late Triassic), and I'm waiting until that's done, so that I can get all of the maps etc... up.I'll let you know when it's up, if you would like to play.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I'll be starting several games in the very new future.
> 'Under a Vaulted Sky' is a political game with the (8-12) players controlling 8 Drow Houses and a few non-Drow races revolving around an Undercity.
> I'm still hashing out the Houses with forces/trade options/resources etc...(blah blah)
> I will then be running lots of little one-shots (or just short adventures) with a variety of characters/players hopefully based on the machinations of said Houses.
> I'm currently ungrading this ancient Computer (It's been dated at late Triassic), and I'm waiting until that's done, so that I can get all of the maps etc... up.I'll let you know when it's up, if you would like to play. *




That sounds really interesting. I have quite a bit of experience playing something similar to this (the IRs), so, once I've had a look at the rules I'll decide wether I'd like to play or not. But, I really think I would.


----------



## JohnClark (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm also looking for a game to play in online. The last one I tried was alot of fun until I didn't have a computer for three months. 
If anyone's starting anything up soon let me know and I'd love to join.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 18, 2002)

I would like to play in a low-level game as well (like krizzel's, or another one, I don't care) And like morningstar I need some time to lurk and learn (and go on holiday till the second of january )


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

poke


----------



## Caliber (Dec 20, 2002)

I've been looking around for a game to join too.

I played in a Play by Post several years ago, but when I changed ISPs, I lost access to the Message Boards the game was held on (this was AOL in the days of 2E)

I currently DM a face-to-face DnD game where I am running the party through all of the generic modules.

I would like to get a chance to play however. Low-level or epic-level, neither really matter. 

I would be okay with d20 Modern, but I won't have the book until Christmas. I am not really interested in Star Wars or such right now.

Anyone able to fit me in? Please?  

PS: Oh, this was a GREAT idea for a thread. I've been lurking about here for maybe 4 days now trying to find a game that was starting up. Everything seemed to already be in play, however.

Edit: Found a spot in garyh's 4CtF game.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *I've been looking around for a game to join too.
> 
> I played in a Play by Post several years ago, but when I changed ISPs, I lost access to the Message Boards the game was held on (this was AOL in the days of 2E)
> 
> ...




They start and fill up pretty quick so you got to stick your head in here quite often to slide into a slot but I understand your dilemma.

If there's a specific game you want to play you can start up a thread and recruit players and DM if you want to.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *If there's a specific game you want to play you can start up a thread and recruit players and DM if you want to. *




That's highly recommended advice.  Just post "Looking for players and DM for X type game" and people will flock to you.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2002)

Just a thought.
Is anybody interested ina one-shot (well, PbP games move so FAST that the one-shot vs. Campaign is pretty moot anyways) game with pregen characters?

It's sort of a set-up for my Drow House-War thing.
The characters are roughly
Drow Cleric of House Ferach
Drow Cleric/Ranger of House Ferach
Drow Wizard (Diviner) of House Ferach
Drow Fighter/Rogue of House Ferach
Bugbear Rogue Vassal of House Ferach
Hobgoblin Fighter Vassal of House Ferach

I'm not starting it right this second, just wondered if folks have an aversion to Pre Gens.

The game/games model I am going to run (hopefully) will work like so.

My 'Under a Vaulted Sky' game will be for 8 players, each controlling a Drow house, perhaps 1 or 2 controlling other factions, with turns equal to a week in game time.
The actions/decisions of the Houses will determine the setting/reasons for the little mini-games.
The aforementioned example is a race by House Ferach to reach an artifact in a deserted Duergar Citadel before the Agents of House Salurath get to it.It's outcome will actually affect the starting resources in the UaVS Overgame.

let me hear your thoughts.
PSoes anyone know where to find the ECL for Githyanki or Githzerei? I thought it was +2, but I can't find it in the Psionics HB.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Caliber (Dec 20, 2002)

Both of the Gith races are listed as +2 ECL in the Manual of the Planes. 

And I could deal with one-shot games with pre-gen characters.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Caliber,

I'm going to be starting a D20 Modern Supers (4CtF) game in the next week.  If you're interested, I can save you a spot.  The D20 Modern SRD is on the WotC site, and 4CtF is for sale for $5 through the ENWorld main page.

Just trying to suck in another addict - er, player.  You give them that first hit for free, and they keep coming back for more.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 20, 2002)

> Just a thought.
> Is anybody interested ina one-shot (well, PbP games move so FAST that the one-shot vs. Campaign is pretty moot anyways) game with pregen characters?
> 
> It's sort of a set-up for my Drow House-War thing.
> ...




Sounds cool


----------



## Caliber (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh, I would be willing (nay, happy!) to play but I do not own d20 Modern until Christmas, and even then I don't own 4CtF. If that wouldn't be a problem, count me in.


----------



## garyh (Dec 21, 2002)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *garyh, I would be willing (nay, happy!) to play but I do not own d20 Modern until Christmas, and even then I don't own 4CtF. If that wouldn't be a problem, count me in.  *




Well, you can get the D20 Modern Systems Reference Document here and start brainstorming for it.

As for 4CtF, well...  it's only five bucks, and it supports ENWorld!  I strongly recommend it.  If you don't believe me, check here.  

If you can't spare the five spot, I suppose you could always run a Dr. Strange type wizard using the Mage advanced class from D20 Modern.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 21, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, you can get the D20 Modern Systems Reference Document here and start brainstorming for it.
> 
> ...





Arrgh, is there anywhere else to get 4CtF besides rpgnow?  I hate putting my info into sites that don't encrypt


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Just a thought.
> Is anybody interested ina one-shot (well, PbP games move so FAST that the one-shot vs. Campaign is pretty moot anyways) game with pregen characters?
> 
> It's sort of a set-up for my Drow House-War thing.
> ...




I"m totally interested in this =)


----------



## garyh (Dec 21, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Arrgh, is there anywhere else to get 4CtF besides rpgnow?  I hate putting my info into sites that don't encrypt  *




I think that's the only way.


----------



## Caliber (Dec 21, 2002)

Well, I looked into it and RPGNow accepts my Credit Card now so I went ahead and bought 4CtF. So count me in.

I'll try to keep abreast on the forums but in case I miss something ... here is my email. 

Oh and I'm gonna go edit my posts up above since I found a game (yay!)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 21, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Just a thought.
> Is anybody interested ina one-shot (well, PbP games move so FAST that the one-shot vs. Campaign is pretty moot anyways) game with pregen characters?
> 
> It's sort of a set-up for my Drow House-War thing.
> ...



My interest for this is starting to rise. Count me in!  

Oh and garyh, I want in the hero action too.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 21, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *My interest for this is starting to rise. Count me in!
> 
> Oh and garyh, I want in the hero action too.  *





count me in for some githyanki goodness! been too long since i had a chance to play with them!


Drow one shot sounds great...email me and let's get the ball rolling!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm off to work, tomorrow I'll post something regarding the game I mentioned. I actually wrote an 8 paragraph synopsis this morning when I got off of work, but I didn't want to kick-start anything before I had a chance to finish a few details. When I start, I'll be running without Maps, at least initially.My scanner is on the fritz, and I'm buying an new one next week.

I'll post a quick bit about each character, then see who wants to play which one.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2002)

'Thelaru 'acli burned. Not with the quick burn of the flame, but the embers and slow burn of a
bellows left unattended for days. Beneath the surface, under the cooling ash, plots thickened. The Eight Great Houses had been at War for a period of several months, this long in the coming. The Civil War was quick and extremely brutal, leaving nearly half of the Drow dead. The commoners have taken to hiding, as the current political situation seems uncertain, and life is never easy, even in the most stable of times.

House Salurath had laid claim to much of the city in the unrest following the Death of Queen Amphoria III, High Priestess of Lolth. This new First House seems almost untouched by the recent Civil War. Duchess Yerillya IV seeks the position of High Priestess of Lolth, but so far the Goddess has not given Sign of her Favor. Salurath 
Has recently made alliance with the Githzerei and Githyanki in the City a priority, as Ullreath's alliance with the Illithids seems to have them worried a bit, if not too much.
The two Gith races, while hating one another, seem content to put aside their Eternal War in the light of the news of a massive Illithid force numbering in the hundreds with thousands of Grimlock and Goblin slaves at the ready to join with Ullreath. 

House Ullreath, the House of Queen Amphoria and once the First House, now lays a shattered Ruin. Ullreath barely survives, seemingly abandoned by Lolth's Favor.
The remaining Ullreathans now seek alliance with other Races, most notably with the Illithid of the Moaning Waste to the North. This has earned them the enmity of Githyanki and Githzerei in the City, but the Illithid offer the best terms and hopes for Ullreath to regain its former Status.

House Ferach hides amongst the glory of its former territories; its allegiance to the Queen now a liability in the wake of her destruction. Ferach now seeks alliance with Saerenlu, although its Countess is scornful of Duke Alfertaich's offers to make her his Concubine as a condition of the Partnership. Ferach is a desperate House, as Salurath seems ready to crush them in another blow that would Shatter the fragile cease-fire that currently rules in 'Thelaru 'acli. Duchess Rimphoria is a feared and respected Leader, but hers is a House made of cards at this point. She seemed unnaturally collected and focused, considering her predicament.

House Cessulli waits for the moment to strike, poised like a trapdoor spider beneath its door, expecting a fateful misstep by an unwary centipede. Overtures of alliance from Ferach and Albenashu have met with silence. Slave trade with the Derro and Kuo-Toa is brisk, as Cessulli is buying slaves in the hundreds; these disappear into its Dungeons and are never seen again. What waits beneath Ulro Cessulli is a question that many would like answered.

House Saerenlu openly defy Lolth's remaining Priestess', showing their allegiance to Graz'zt, and Duke Alfertaich laughed at the matriarchy dominating the other Houses, while his female House members willingly serves his whims and orders. Saerenlu houses many Tieflings and Fey'ri, as its Nobles openly consort with Fiends. Many are the males that have flocked to the protection of Alfertaich, who offers protection from the Matriarchy of normal Drow Society. However strong, Saerenlu had better tread lightly, for while the other Houses war with one another on matters of trade or territory, Female Dominance is a subject that the other Houses all agree upon, and they will hardly allow it to be abolished without a very big fight.

House Resperetch lies obliterated, nearly all of its Lands scorched by Elemental Magic released by House Ferach. Some hope remains, though, as Resperetch has a contingent of nearly 500 in an outlying Stronghold. No word has come from them since before the War, and the House is mounting an expedition to bring them word of what has transpired in the City.

House Albenashu seems ready to ascend to Power, smiling openly at Salurath, yet waging a secret trade war against the New First House. Albenashu has strong ties to the Duergar of Clan Boroch and to the Orcs of the Black Rift. Rumor of an army of Grey Dwarfs and Orcs camped in the Caverns off of the Great Way (merchant road) near Lake Entaric are unconfirmed, as House Albenashu controls the road to the lake. 

House Bezevene, smallest of the Eight Great Houses. Losing a full 75% of it's Drow Warriors in the War (siding with Resperetch and Ullreath against Salurath), Bezevene has dug deep into it's Coffers to hire Mercenaries to round out its Army. Rumors of an alliance with Genthreoll, the Troll-King pervades talk of Bezevene, although this remains uncertain. If true, Bezevene might be able to survive it's current precarious position.

The Minor Houses hide, ally or swear new allegiance  with haste or shore up their walls in the aftermath of last month's Warfare. Desperate Adventurers seek out Magic and Power in the Hinterlands
or amidst the ruins of once Great Houses.
Amid the rubble of the Foreigner's Quarter, Shadowy forms move and war with one another. Duergar Slave-Traders ply their wares to Illithids and the representatives of beings even more foul. Fiend-Touched Sorcerers and Githzerei Monks warily regard each other and any Drow near at hand. Such was the way of the City, such was its state.
And into Thelaru 'acli walked the Lich Hespericht, with her army of Undead, claiming a portion of the old Royal Lands as her own. Such were strange times indeed.




OK, Caliber,Leopold, Serpenteye KitanaVorr, Dalamar,Garyh,Jemal and Krizzel for the little one-shot.

I know you haven't seen them and all, but basic concepts are as follows.
I built them on a 40 point base, I may lower that, although it is about average for rolled stats in pretty much every game I have been in  RL Seldom do you get 16,14,14,12,12,8 or some such: I allow '1's to be rolled over, thus a slightly higher average.

Enraela Ferach
Drow Cleric of House Ferach (Lolth) Level 4
Leader of the expedition, Enraela is second the daughter of Duchess Rimphoria Ferach (Leader of the House).Ruthless and pitiless (she once left her own brother to be carried off by Troglodytes when her party was overwhelmed, witnesses at the attack said she broke his leg and left him as a 'slow down' do that she and the other (mostly female) Drow could escape.

Gentaria Ferach
Drow Ranger/Cleric of Lolth House Ferach Level 1/3
Younger sister of Enraela, and devoted to her in every way. Some say a little too devoted.
Gentaria follows her sister's every wish, although she aspires to supplant her as favorite of their Mother one day as well. She feels that She should be in charge, though she does as told as long as it suits the needs and aspirations of the House (and seems prudent).

Wesellu Ferach
Drow Wizard (Diviner) of House Ferach Level 4
The cousin of the two Cleric's in the Mission, Wesellu despises them, and fears them as well. He was a good friend to Yrtchull, their Brother who taken by the Trogs (and another friend swears that Enraela hobbled him as bait while she escaped). The only thing keeping Wesellu from trying to kill Enraela is his fear of her.
A Gifted Diviner, Wesellu was chosen for this mission based on a Dream that he had regarding a Silver-Laced Door in the Ruins. He has convinced Duchess Rimphoria Ferach that his presence on the mission is crucial to it's success. His own ambition fuels his decision to go as well.

Arngen Delushani 
Drow Fighter 1/Rogue 3 of House Ferach
A promising young Rogue, Arngen is the current Consort of the Moment for Enraela. He is devoted to her, although, like the male spider, he sees his existence as a perilous one. Quick and Nimble, Arngen plans on surviving his tryst with the Priestess. Her sister is another matter; Gentaria hates the young Male, with the obvious jealousy inherent in her feelings for her sister. She is open with her scorn (something that Enraela relishes, as she, like her Goddess, loves conflict). Arngen will do as Enraela says, but if Gentaria happens to have an 'accident' on the Mission, he wouldn't lose any sleep.

Grolvus Blacktongue 
Bugbear Rogue 3 Vassal of House Ferach
Grolvus is the companion of Arngen, having shared many adventures with the Drow. While most Drow hate non-drow and show nothing but contempt, Arngen  admires the stealth of his bigger companion, as well as his massive strength.
Grolvus is terrified of the Clerics, as he has seen far too many bugbears sacrificed on the alters of the Spider Goddess, but he smiles and acts deferential. Arngen explaining the whole of Drow Interaction as a 'Game' seems madness to the Bugbear, but he has little choice but to carry on in his role.

Brogark Redtooth
Hobgoblin Fighter 6/Vassal of House Ferach
Brogark is the perfect soldier for House Ferach, except that he is a Hobgoblin, and not a Drow.
Ferach has a large Hobgoblin contingent, and they are told day in and day out that they are inferior to the Drow, regardless of how many the kill in their conflicts. Brogark takes it with a grain of salt. It has always been the lot of the true soldier to serve petty and weak Masters, who fail to recognize true Worth in their Warriors. Brogark and his troops (he is a Lieutenant in the Ferach Hobgoblin Contingent, the Redtooth, named after their Tribe of Origin) persevere, doing the bidding of House Ferach. At least the pay is good, as they receive nearly 50% more than any other Hobgoblin Contingent (and there are many in the days following the House War) serving in Thelaru 'acli.
Brogark just wants to get home, and he follows Enraela's orders to the letter (knowing that that may mean something 'happens' to her, in which case some other Ferach would be grateful...), content to follow her wishes as long as it suits the House.  

Vitrene Ferach
Drow Cleric of Vaeraun 3
Vitrene is a minor member of the Ferach family, being the son of Duchess Rimphalia's cousin.Vitrene is the barely tolerated Cleric of Vauraun in the Court, as Rimphalia feels that his Presence (though laughable to her) is amusing.
What Vitrene thought The Duchess did not know is that Vitrene would readily ally and merge with House Saerenlu, who have been making blasphemous overtures to Her regarding Her becoming the Consort of Duke Alfertaich. Of course the Duchess (known as the Lady of Secrets) knows.Vitrene is bitter and disheartened on his inclusion in whatever 'Mission' he has been summoned for, but there was no time to run, a half-dozen of the Duchess' guards escorted him to the Throne Room. Oh well, perhaps he would live, the Trickster did Favor him, did he not?

Jikuul
Half-Ogre Barbarian 2/Fighter 1
Jikuul (which means Death in Drow)is an odd story to say the least. Years ago, the Duchess purchased a young brute from Duergar Slavers who had taken him from a tribe of Ogres conquered in a War. The child seemed unusually intelligent for an Ogre, and was smaller as well. When the Priestess Divined that he was part Human, she had to have such an Oddity. Rimphalia kept the young Jikuul (originally called merely 'Pet')on a chain, using him for a servant (an often beaten one, as he was quite clumsy compared to a Drow). Jikuul bore it all with dignity, for truth be known, it was far bettere treatment than the Ogres of his tribe gave him. The Duchess took more of a shine to Jikuul as he grew, treating him less like an animal and more like a Servant.Rumors say that she used him in other ways, as he was quite exotic and large compared to the spindly Drow, and Rimphalia's Lusts are legendary amongst the Houses of 
Thelaru 'acli.A few years ago, Rimphalia felt the desire (or merely a whim) to test the Half-Ogre, so she entered him into The Pits to test his mettle. A few bouts later, the name Jikuul, or Death, was given him (as well as being branded upon his chest) and her toy became a brutal Gladiator.Now, Rimphalia feels it neccessary to include someone totally devoted to her, unlike her fawning and murderous Offsring on the Mission.
Truth be known, Jikuul is the only member of the Mission Rimphalia would be saddenned to lose.



 It may look like I am setting up the group for Inner-Conflict, but the Drow are twisted and perverse, and treacherous as well.
The bugbear trusts nobody but his one friend and the Hobgoblins are dutiful, yet scornful of the 'lazy and decadent' Drow.
There is no need for backstabbing (unless people want it), but, as I will be making use of email with the players, It is possible (and please no posts of your treacherous thoughts...that's rather cheesy ).
'Gentaria would kill the upstart male...a knife in the back when the pathetic weakling starts climbing the rope should do the trick...'
ACK!!! No!! BAD!!!
Anyways, the personality bits were mostly for flavor text...mostly.
Come to think of it, I think I'll hold off on the big Political game, at least for a little bit.It would be interesting to run some smaller adventures and have several affect the Start of the bigger game.
Ok, I'm off to work.I'll post tomorrow.
Edited for Typos...I bet there are still some.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2002)

Me first! Me pick Arngen Delushani!

Edit - I definately want in the big game too! Right now it looks great. Besides, I need more games.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2002)

Dalamar is Arngen the Rogue/Fighter Caliber is Wesellu Ferach the Mage,KitanaVorr is Enraela Ferach.
OK, then. 3 down, 3 to go.
By the way, once I get a few of these games completed, and they WILL be completed, as Lolth is my Witness!er... I plan on running either several games or one big open thing/campaign, with characters you can make etc...blah blah blah.
I've had fun playing Pregens at Cons, though, so it/they should be fun. I hate to mention the second game I want to run,as I really want to focus on the first one until it gets locked and going, but it does involve the Progeny of Gith...:O


The aforementioned Players,go ahead and pick your characters, send me an email and I can send you the completed characters. I prefer this , at least for this game, since the Drow don't exactly make their wealth, enchanted items etc...public knowledge. Besides, some of them might have ulterior motives (The Shock!).
After KitannaVorr,Leopold, and Serpenteye have picked, then I'll open up the sixth character. 
 EDIT:Make sure you post your choice of the remaining 4...to avoid any conflicting picks etc...


Ok, NightclubworkerDM must sleep...
bluehead69@yahoo.com


----------



## Caliber (Dec 22, 2002)

I call Wesellu Ferach!  

The Diviner power is all mine! Mwahahaha! Ahem.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 23, 2002)

Enreala Ferach...of course...I make the perfect black widow....

EDIT:  Krizzel says he wants to play and he wants to be the bug bear


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

The Black Widow is yours. Krizzel can play, that's fine. I did post saying that the first 5 can pick, then the sixth person can have the other character.
Nobody has picked the younger cleric/ranger, hobgoblin (he's a scary fighter) or the bugbear yet.
I'll be online for another 4 hours or so (3am my time ), if Leopold or Serpenteyes don't post in that time, Krizzel can be the Bugbear.
I don't think anyone will have a problem, as each character is pretty danged cool, built with a bit more equipment etc... than the standard 6th level (which is what they are,ECLs and all).


----------



## garyh (Dec 23, 2002)

Okay, twist my arm, why dontcha?   

I'll play the Hobgoblin.  I've wanted to play one for a while, but can never find a game where one fits.

EDIT:  Just realized...  looks like the game might be full.  Well, if it isn't, I'll take the Hobgoblin!!  If it is, I'll catch the next game.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 23, 2002)

OK, you got me.  Gentaria Ferach, I like the idea of being Kitana's annoying/deadly little sister.


----------



## JohnClark (Dec 23, 2002)

I'd be happy to play the bugbear cuz I really want to get into this whole drow house thing, it sounds awesome!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

*GAME FULL*

Ach...sorry JohnClark, I have a full load for this one.But...
I will be starting at least 1 more within a week and 2-3 more soon after that. You get first dibs on characters for the second one.
I'd post a teaser, but I already have for those who want to scroll back a few posts. Let's just say that having tentacles for a mouth isn't a smart idea if you want to go along on the 2nd one.
I don't want to post info for that one yet, except that it does not affect this one 'Under a Vaulted Sky:The Silver Door'.I want to get the characters locked on this and then email the actual nasties (I really would not invite any of these Folks over for the Holidays, well ok,,,maybe the Bugbear, but only because he could put the star on the tree without a chair or ladder) before I recruit for the second one.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

I scrapped the Cohort and edited for an 8th character, since that is Lolth's number and all. Besides, I can get my NiPiC fix with plenty of 
others. The Players are 

SET
KitanaVorr: Enraela Ferach
Dalamar: Arngen Delushani
Caliber: Wesellu Ferach

REQUESTED/UNCERTAIN
Serpent  Eyes:Unchosen
Leopold: Unchosen
Krizzel: Grolvus Blacktongue the Bugbear
Garyh: Brogark the Hobgoblin
Jemal: Gentaria Ferach
I am adding 2 more characters, Vitrene Ferach, Male Drow Cleric of Vhaeraun 3 and Jikuul ("Death")Male Half-Ogre Barbarian 2/Fighter 1(yep, they're bbaacckk...from Tome of Horrors by Necromancer Games)


I'm going to be a bit busy Monday, but hopefully the characters will all be allocated by mid Monday, at which time I will email them, post the Introduction and get the ball rolling.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

peg me for the half-ogre. I'll take some brute strength and some cunning for me!
do you have the stats for them? i don't have the ToH yet (Xmas shipping). Could you scan or post them for me to get some spec on them?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

Gotcha, go post that in the other thread (Mine) please, Ill edit the list of choices left.
Looks like Serpenteye is the Cleric of Vaeraun unless Garyh or Krizzel want to change, and they both seemed to like their choices.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi, I'm back! 
I'm still willing to play, if you'll have me. Am I still to play the cleric of Vaerun?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2002)

Sent him to you...there is an OoC Thread for the game now.
Under a Vaulted Sky Game:The Silver Door...
easy to find, as I only have 2 threads as of yet.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

Set me down as looking for an open game (D&D, preferably low-level, and definitely requiring only the core books -- I have some supplements, but it's easier not to use them)


----------

